# Béo bụng gây nhiều tác hại hơn là chúng ta nghĩ



## Vietcorset (19/12/18)

Béo bụng không chỉ là nguyên nhân khiến ngoại hình chị em bị mất cân đối mà còn tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ mắc các bệnh nguy hiểm. Cụ thể là các bệnh về tim mạch, huyết áp, giảm trí  nhớ…. thậm chí còn có khả năng dẫn đến tử vong.

Một số nghiên cứu được công bố trên tap chí Y học uy tín hàng đầu thế giới hiện nay là Jama cũng cho rằng là những người béo bụng có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh về tiểu đường, tăng huyết áp, mỡ máu và bệnh liên quan đến động mạch vành cao hơn người bình thường rất là nhiều.

Các tình trạng bị béo bụng thể hiện ở nhiều người nhưng phổ biến hơn cả là phụ nữ sau sinh và nam giới lạm dụng nhiều bia, rượu. Béo bụng là sự tập trung của các mô mỡ ở bụng, thường có 2 loại là lớp mỡ dưới da và mỡ phần nội tạng. Trong đó lớp mỡ nội tạng nằm xung quanh và bao bọc cơ quan nội tạng gây nhiều ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe của con người.

Một người trưởng thành có thể coi là béo bụng khi họ có vòng eo từ 81cm trở lên ( đối với nữ ) và 94cm đối với nam. Bất kể nhìn bạn không có dấu hiệu thừa cân nhưng tỉ lệ vòng 2 của bạn vượt quá mức thì bạn vẫn nằm trong nhóm nguy cơ chịu ảnh hưởng xấu của việc béo bụng.

*1.Sự suy giảm trí nhớ*

_



_
_béo bụng gây suy giảm trí nhớ_
​Các nhà khoa học tại Đại học California đã sử dụng MRI não đề nhận biết tác động của mỡ thừa ảnh hưởng lên não. Kết quả cho thấy rằng nếu kích thước vòng eo càng lớn so với cơ thể thì trí nhớ sẽ càng giảm sút.
Cụ thể là những người bị béo bụng sẽ phải sử dụng nhiều đến protein PPARalpha để đốt cháy chất béo. Trong khi đó loại protein này lại rất cần thiết cho não bộ nên việc đốt cháy chất béo sẽ làm suy giảm trí nhớ đi rất là nhiều.

*2. Giảm chức năng hoạt động của phổi*
So sánh với những người bình thường thì những người bị béo bụng sẽ khiến khả năng hô hấp kém hơn. Về lâu dài, chức năng ở phổi sẽ bị hạn chế, đường kính ống thở bị hẹp sẽ dẫn đến bệnh hen suyễn mãn tính. Đây là nghiên cứu tại Hà Lan được công bố vào năm 2013 với sự tham gia của gần 300 người.

*3.Béo bụng làm giảm sức đề kháng của xương*
Phụ nữ trên 40 tuổi mà bị béo bụng, thừa cân sẽ có nguy cơ bị thoái hóa khớp gối cao gấp 6 lần so với những người có vòng eo thon khỏe mạnh. Trước đó nhiều nghiên cứu khoa học cho thấy chỉ cần tăng 5kg đến 10kg so với cân nặng trước đây thôi là đủ để tăng đến 50% nguy cơ thoái hóa phần khớp gối.

*4.Lượng đường, mỡ trong máu tăng do bị béo bụng*
Nếu lượng mỡ ở vòng 2 quá nhiều sẽ sản sinh ra hoạt chất khiến cơ thể kém nhạy cảm với insulin, một loại hormone hỗ trợ điều chỉnh lượng đường trong máu vào tế bào. Từ đó sẽ khiến nồng độ insulin không được điều chỉnh phù hợp, dẫn đến tình trạng lượng đường trong máu ngày càng tăng, nếu vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép sẽ gây ra bệnh tiểu đường.

Ngoài ra béo bụng cũng đồng nghĩa với việc mỡ máu sẽ cao. Riêng ở phụ nữ thì người có mỡ bụng nhiều sẽ có nguy cơ tử vong rất cao vì bệnh tim mạch, sỏi mật. Con số này có thể gấp 2 đến 5 lần so với người bình thường. Đặc biệt là điều này còn là nguyên nhân dẫn đến nhiều khó khăn trong việc thụ thai, sinh con và khả năng mắc bệnh ung thư vú gấp 3 lần so với những người có cân nặng trung bình.

*5. Dễ bị viêm nhiễm*





​
Theo nghiên cứu tại Mỹ thì những người bị béo bụng thường mắc các chứng bệnh như màng bụng nhiễm khuẩn, gan nhiễm mỡ,viêm nhiễm vùng tụy…Nguy hiểm hơn là các chứng bệnh này sẽ làm suy giảm chức năng nhận thức lên đến 66%.

VietCorset mong chị em nhận biết được những tác hại của việc béo bụng để nhanh chóng chọn được sản phẩm trị liệu để tìm kiếm lại được sức khỏe một cách tốt nhất.


----------

